# 2011 Cervelo catalog



## tranzformer

Looks like it is in French. Basically what we thoughts the lineup would look like. 

http://liberty-bikes.fr/LB/?p=1431


----------



## Tommy Walker

Great frame colors


----------



## 103

Cool, glad I picked up my 2010 S2. Like it a little better than 2011 colorway. The new R3 in white/blue looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Ghost234

S3 looks pretty good, but I think the best looking bike this year is the P2. I'm glad they are going back to the black/red R3.


----------



## Quixote

P2 is nice, I like the looks of it more than the P3. I've always preferred Cervelo's darker paint schemes ('09 S2) to their lighter ones. That R5ca is the bomb! Nice and stealth.


----------



## WhyRun

Yawn. I had seen these bikes months ago and no one believed me when I posted about it.

Honestly though, so I'm actually contributing, except for the R-series, this is a bit of a let down. Nothing ground breaking in the TT or Aero bike category while everyone else is coming out with new stuff. Lets hope they have something in store for next year...


----------



## krtassoc

2011 R3 (Blue): https://slowtwitch.com/images/glinks/articles/WhatWeNoticed/EurobikeDay1-3.jpg


----------



## z5Thor

*S1*

It looks like the S1 did survive after all. Good. But where are the mountain bikes and hybrids? And no trendy fixies?


----------



## Sojourneyman

The green is pretty.


----------



## Urb

z5Thor said:


> It looks like the S1 did survive after all. Good. But where are the mountain bikes and hybrids? And no trendy fixies?


Probably just selling off last years stock. The paint schemes is identical.


----------



## abracadabra

Now that much of the info has been made public at Eurobike, do any dealers have the msrp for the R and S series bikes, frames and completes?

Thanks!


----------



## rubbersoul

Is the Parlee Z4 the better bike?
________
E-CIGARETTE STORE


----------



## varian72

rubbersoul said:


> Is the Parlee Z4 the better bike?


For the price..now 300 cheaper than the R3(assuming the normal annual increase from Cervelo)...The Z4 is a better buy.


----------



## z5Thor

*R3SL Vs. Parlee Z5*

for me, since I wasn't paying for it I went with the Z5. BB30, Tapered HS, lighter weight and the ability to get custom paint (even if it was an upcharge) made the difference to me. The R5 has all of these now except paint but I couldn't be happier with what I got. Maybe next time a car decides to buy me a new bike...


----------



## rezenclowd3

Is it true the S1 is no longer going to be made/sold? I ask because if it is so, I need to drive an hour away to a bike shop RIGHT NOW to pick one up....

The LBS that I find best believes that Cervelo is only going to carbon frames with the S1 discontinued. They are going to look for a 61cm frame for me right now however..


----------



## Urb

rezenclowd3 said:


> Is it true the S1 is no longer going to be made/sold? I ask because if it is so, I need to drive an hour away to a bike shop RIGHT NOW to pick one up....
> 
> The LBS that I find best believes that Cervelo is only going to carbon frames with the S1 discontinued. They are going to look for a 61cm frame for me right now however..


Right, no more new S1's. Just whatever stock is left and it's gone.


----------



## rezenclowd3

One last question, anyone know if the pricing of a 2011 Cervélo is going to be as little as the S1 WAS?


----------



## sheltiefan

It looks like the S1 still shows in the 2011 catalog...is it true they are being discontinued at the end of 2010 stock?

(crossing fingers the S1 continues)


----------



## rezenclowd3

My LBS just called, and Cervélo is out of the S1 (at least in my size.) I do believe the rumors are true, only carbon frames for 2011.


----------



## LostboyR

*S1 availability*

My LBS and Competitive Cyclist called Cervelo and were unable to get an S1 in my size(54). Located a frame at Excel sports and snapped it up. The LBS rep would neither confirm nor deny the discontinuation but admitted to hearing the rumors.


----------



## rydbyk

rubbersoul said:


> Is the Parlee Z4 the better bike?



Nope....not in my book.


----------



## rubbersoul

rydbyk said:


> Nope....not in my book.



How come?
?


----------

